

Nutjob attempts to extort $35 computer from non-profit foundation - ukdm
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1901

======
alexdias
"Nutjob"

To me it just looks like a kid who is willing to randomly make up stuff to try
and get a Raspberry Pi for free.

As amusing/crazy as this was, I'm not really sure if it merited it's own blog
post (or HN submission for that matter).

~~~
peejaybee
I saw it as a preemption of a threatened attack on Upton's and the
Foundation's reputation. Probably unnecessary, but then, not as much trouble
as having someone spreading rumors that you are an anti-semite.

------
klochner
Eben has the patience of a saint.

The irony of that exchange was that Eben showed pretty amazing customer
service the whole time.

~~~
DanielStraight
Perhaps, but I think his approach could be improved.

Basically, he was feeding a troll and now they're playing the troll's game by
using "eyecatching headlines". (I don't think for a minute they are seriously
concerned about blackmail; this was a troll being a troll, not anything
serious enough to warrant the name "extortion".)

"sorry, I’m afraid we can’t provide free samples" was the right response
(although "we do not provide free samples" would have been better as "can't"
implies there's a barrier that might be overcome; do not give unreasonable
people a reason for a decision because then they have a target).

If the troll asks "why", the answer can be "because we do not offer free
samples." Repeat meaningless responses until the troll gets bored (or better
yet, block and ignore them).

As soon as you say the reason is policy, they can try to get you to change or
go around the policy. If you provide no reason at all, there is nothing to
discuss.

~~~
dasil003
Why do you think it was a troll? Don't trolls have better things to do like
troll message boards where people will actually see the havoc they're
attempting to wreak?

Personally it smells legit. If it was a prank then kudos to the troll.

------
wildmXranat
Throughout the whole ordeal, Eben didn't break character. If that maroon
wasn't trolling, it was indeed a very funny attempt.

Overall, the RP is hard to get. I paid about 2 months ago. All I got since was
a couple of emails saying that the shipment will be pushed back, etc. And I'm
totally fine with that. I guess, some aren't and shit like this happens.

------
X-Istence
I paid for my RaspberryPi and just recently got an email from Rs Online that
my RaspberryPi will be delayed by a further 9 weeks. I ordered July 3rd, it
was supposed to be delivered in 11 weeks, now it looks like I won't get my
RaspberryPi until mid October if I am lucky, most likely mid November.

At least I will get an early christmas gift, by the time it shows up I will
have forgotten all about it and version 2.0 will most likely be out ...

------
droithomme
We get similar requests fairly often.

Traits:

1\. They want free stuff.

2\. They dangle the possibility of hundreds or thousands of sales.

3\. When the answer is no, they start making threats and/or take to the
internet to post lies about the company.

Current policy is no free samples under any circumstances whatsoever.

We do give away copies of our products as gifts sometimes though and we make
available review copies to journalists who can actually verify their
credentials. (With about 9 out of 10 claiming to be writing a review for a
magazine the magazine editor will say they have never heard of the person.)

~~~
joezydeco
Sounds like a lot of RFP bids I worked on at my current job.

Big company shows up, dangles a bid the size of Texas (at least in our eyes).
We pull all-nighters making a killer design and proposal. The client "changes
their mind" and takes the completed bid overseas and has it made for peanuts.

------
motoford
I kept waiting for the guy Steve to type "someone set us up the bomb"

~~~
tlrobinson
I kept wondering what his native language must have been. And then I wondered
if you could write a program that analyzes text written by someone who doesn't
speak a language natively to figure out what their native language is.

~~~
noonespecial
I'd be more interested in a system that knows the grammar rules of several
foreign languages and can realistically fake me being a native of that
language attempting English. Bonus points for a "proficiency" parameter.

------
noonespecial
It still hard enough to get ahold of them one at a time paying full price.
They are definitely not at the "free samples and thousands of orders" stage.
As I understand it, the foundation doesn't even directly control production.
Even if "Steve" had been reasonable, it's a perfectly understandable policy.

Those interested in samples and big orders would be much better off talking
directly to the distributors.

------
sixtypoundhound
Repeatedly hustling someone over $35? Seriously???

------
smoyer
I suspect "Steve's" address is in Nigeria.

------
K2h
charging someone $1 to have a chat with the director may be a good tactic to
weed out the riffraff.

~~~
ktizo
Make a puzzle game that people have to complete before they can talk to you,
with variable difficulty levels for when you are feeling particularly anti-
social.

------
vsviridov
The sound of a collective face-palm rolls like thunder through the hills...

